# Need 1 or 2 out of Venice Thursday



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys were going out of Venice Thursday morning on a 26 glacier bay and have room for 1 or 2. Text me at 9792191886


----------



## GET N BENT (May 23, 2013)

Just sent you a text.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

pm sent


----------

